# Have not seen a picture like this in a while



## Guest (Jul 8, 2019)

With todays high quality Fiberglass mounts it is sickening to see someone kill a fish like this!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

CCA can kiss my white ass.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

*Rat Redfish Stringer:* 1, Gary Bruce, Cut Off, 36-6. 2, Ryan Bagala, Cut Off, 36-0. 3, Barry Bourgeois, Cut Off, 35-10.

I wonder if they'll run a Tarpon stringer category next year. 

Louisiana is basically what would happen if you made Dixie county into a State.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

It just shows how ignorant people are when money is involved. There’s nothing even close to conservation in any of their kill tournaments and that’s their middle name...if you guys saw how many hundreds of trout over 7 pounds are killed and weighed in for this POS Texas STAR tournament you’d have nightmares. People don’t even bat an eye, even guides are all about allowing clients to throw 35 1/2” trout in their cooler for money. Not on my boat...


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Rename tournament to Kill Everything that Swims. Everyone gets a prize!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

We've come a long way since the days when every tarpon tournament (and all the billfish tournaments) here in Florida was a kill tournament... I still have my kill gaff (big seven foot long wooden shaft - five inch hook... ) from that era. Instead of criticizing that sort of stuff (pretty easy to do...) do a bit of research and help fund any outfit that trying to stop kill tournaments.

For anyone reading this that lives in places where kill tournaments are still common - make a point of telling anyone asking for conservation monies that they'll not get a dime if they keep on doing that sort of stuff.


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> I read that article and went to the official website of this tournament and did not see any mention of CCA.
> 
> Would you please show where you see CCA is sponsoring this 71 year old tournament?
> 
> I am not condoning the event nor do I support all actions of CCA, but I really dislike when accuses others without merit. When you post the proof of their sponsorship I will remove this post.


On the tournament home page there is a sponsor banner at the bottom. CCA La is listed there.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

http://www.gmfourchontarponrodeo.com/


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

Ben said:


> View attachment 81804
> http://www.gmfourchontarponrodeo.com/


Thank you


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

tx8er said:


> On the tournament home page there is a sponsor banner at the bottom. CCA La is listed there.


Well, I'll be.

Thank you - I looked hard for that and scrolled through the sponsors several times but never saw it.

Thanks.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Just sent them (CCA of LA) a nice letter on the kill.


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

To start, we need to limit the number of tournaments period. Make it like a draw system that is done for hunting public lands. Then make the a photo and release tournament. Can you imagine running a cattle ranch and killing your best bulls and cows as fast as you can??? 
HB has a tournament in Rockport that is photo and release and it fun and for the most part no fish are killed.
If we don't start doing something now we all know what's coming. More new fishermen and no more NEW Water.
And by the way CCA is for profit company. Yes they have done some god but they are still about profits. Just think about the money they make at the banquets!! Most people don't know that.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

I’m questioning my rationale in joining CCA. I’m starting to see why they have so many haters. They do a good job of playing the game.....


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

tx8er said:


> Proudly sponsored by your good friends at CCA.
> View attachment 81784
> 
> 
> ...


If someone simply wearing a flat bill cap is considered to be or called a douche, what would you call someone like her ?


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

Sad. Unbelievable


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Guys, before you jump on CCA... do a bit of research...

The monies they raise are used to fund hiring professionals to stand up for the resource and those of us that fish around the state - in front of the legislature, and every regulatory body that makes decisions that we need to have input in.

If there’s any shortcomings they’re more on our side of the ledger. My own county has not been able to sustain a chapter (twice over the years the Broward chapter has gone inactive... I used fund raise a bit for them...). 

There’s a reason that we have pretty strong protections for our gamefish - and the work the CCA has done is one of the most important... Look at our neighboring states where redfish are still allowed to be bought and sold - and where inshore netting is still allowed...


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

This really rustled my jimmies, to say the least. What is wrong with you, Louisiana?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Would love to hear CCA defend their involvement in this kill everything tourney. Hopefully they have a forum representative. Prize money and fishing are two things that shouldn't be mixed. The resources are what suffers 100% of the time.

Shame on CCA for taking money under the guise of conservation. Aside from the tarpon category a rat red category is equally as atrocious. Let's promote excessive harvest of the juvenile resources that support the future of our economy and fishery. Who's the genius that though this was a good idea? You can't support or be involved with something like this and then try to convince folks you actually care. People are so short sighted it's absolutely disgusting.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

SomaliPirate said:


> This really rustled my jimmies, to say the least. What is wrong with you, Louisiana?


Nothing. We kill less Tarpon every year than die in Boca Grande Pass in a weekend. 

Everyone can rest easy. Before they toss the tarpon in the crab pot some scientist get to poke around for learning purposes.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Nothing. We kill less Tarpon every year than die in Boca Grande Pass in a weekend.
> 
> Everyone can rest easy. Before they toss the tarpon in the crab pot some scientist get to poke around for learning purposes.


Ugh, Boca Grande is a damn circus too.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

lemaymiami said:


> Guys, before you jump on CCA... do a bit of research...
> 
> The monies they raise are used to fund hiring professionals to stand up for the resource and those of us that fish around the state - in front of the legislature, and every regulatory body that makes decisions that we need to have input in.
> 
> ...


Are you saying that this is a case of "Do as I say, not as I do"?

Any kill should be discouraged. I believe you can buy plastic poker chips at Walmart and write a number on them and include this with every picture from the hundreds of phones that were present for the tournament.

I fish a charity tournament and that is how we do it and the guides will not even let you keep the non-scored sheepshead.


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

lemaymiami said:


> Guys, before you jump on CCA... do a bit of research...
> 
> The monies they raise are used to fund hiring professionals to stand up for the resource and those of us that fish around the state - in front of the legislature, and every regulatory body that makes decisions that we need to have input in.
> 
> ...


With all due respect that's a very poor excuse if not hypocritical, the same can be achieved without killing !


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

SomaliPirate said:


> Ugh, Boca Grande is a damn circus too.


Don't forget about the 1000-ish Tarpon kill tags issued every year in Floriduh


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Don't forget about the 1000-ish Tarpon kill tags issued every year in Floriduh


Florida woman gets arrested with a live alligator in her pants, you can buy knockoff samurai swords in random gas stations on I-10 in LA...It's a draw.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

SomaliPirate said:


> Florida woman gets arrested with a live alligator in her pants, you can buy knockoff samurai swords in random gas stations on I-10 in LA...It's a draw


How dare you besmirch the good name of The Klondyke Mini Mart. The worlds largest selection of knives, swords, and daggers.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Some of the folks on this thread must have flunked - basic reading comprehension... go back to post #7 and see what I wrote there. The CCA has obviously made a mistake here (or whoever works for them did...). As I've already said let them know in no uncertain terms that you're not going to support any outfit that thinks this sort of stuff is okay.... not one penny!

I absolutely stand by what I've said regarding the good stuff they've done (and remember each state is it's own stand-alone CCA...). We would never have come as far as we have in fisheries conservation here in Florida without the CCA (it was the FCA back when we fought for the net ban...). That's exactly why I recommended you do a bit of research before going after them like somebody who's been doing bad things to children...

In the past I've donated trips to Florida (almost every year to one chapter or other), Texas, Louisiana.. and I'll be donating a trip for auction to Alabama as well if I can figure out which chapter deserves it... All of this to aid in raising the funds to go up against the very well entrenched commercial fishery outfits - and those who'd turn our waters into sewers... 

No organization is perfect - and they need our input when we see something we disagree with. You can bet that wherever this tournament was held - it wasn't in Florida. I can remember a time when that wasn't the case at all... when kill tournaments and excuses for commercials raping every resource could be heard everywhere you looked. Thank heavens we're past that point - but don't think for a minute that's the case in other states...


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

sidelock said:


> If someone simply wearing a flat bill cap is considered to be or called a douche, what would you call someone like her ?


Douchebaguette?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> How dare you besmirch the good name of The Klondyke Mini Mart. The worlds largest selection of knives, swords, and daggers.


Is this the place on I-10? I swear I was in there. I was like WTF while my Flogrown wife was unfazed.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

jmrodandgun said:


> Nothing. We kill less Tarpon every year than die in Boca Grande Pass in a weekend.
> 
> Everyone can rest easy. Before they toss the tarpon in the crab pot some scientist get to poke around for learning purposes.


This is what I was thinking. I don't know the number of tarpon that is caught in Louisiana, but I would be safe to say its 1000 to 1 compared to Florida. I bet there isn't more than 200 people in Louisiana that know how to catch a tarpon in our area. 

As far as Louisiana trout tournaments, if the people fishing them wouldn't be fishing for that one big fish, they would be keeping there limit of 25 per person. 

I believe Louisiana has properly set limits and sizes that can the ecosystem can support. So if someone wants to kill a tarpon for weight in, so be it. the meat does not go to waste.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Elusive Porpi said:


> This is what I was thinking. I don't know the number of tarpon that is caught in Louisiana, but I would be safe to say its 1000 to 1 compared to Florida. I bet there isn't more than 200 people in Louisiana that know how to catch a tarpon in our area.
> 
> As far as Louisiana trout tournaments, if the people fishing them wouldn't be fishing for that one big fish, they would be keeping there limit of 25 per person.
> 
> I believe Louisiana has properly set limits and sizes that can the ecosystem can support. So if someone wants to kill a tarpon for weight in, so be it. the meat does not go to waste.


I'm 100% not trying to be snarky here, but what does one do with tarpon meat? I've never heard of anyone eating it, but I've always heard and assumed it tasted like garbage.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

@lemaymiami - to build on what you've said, I wonder what sort of disconnect there might be between CCA-Louisiana and the overall CCA leadership and their respective positions on this.

I would not be at all surprised if the national CCA leadership is not at all pleased with CCA-LA sponsoring this shit-show but they don't have a lot of recourse in stopping it. And CCA-LA being made up of the same folks who generally want to keep 25, 12-inch trout all day, every day they don't have an issue with killing tarpon.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Taste like chicken...


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

SomaliPirate said:


> I'm 100% not trying to be snarky here, but what does one do with tarpon meat? I've never heard of anyone eating it, but I've always heard and assumed it tasted like garbage.


I have no clue either. I just know they donate all fish to charity. If you cook anything long enough it will taste good.



Finn Maccumhail said:


> I would not be at all surprised if the national CCA leadership is not at all pleased with CCA-LA sponsoring this shit-show but they don't have a lot of recourse in stopping it. And CCA-LA being made up of the same folks who generally want to keep 25, 12-inch trout all day, every day they don't have an issue with killing tarpon.


CCA-LA mission statement- "The stated purpose of CCA is to advise and educate the public on conservation of marine resources. The objective of CCA is to conserve, promote and enhance the present and future availability of these 
coastal resources for the benefit and enjoyment of the general public."

CCA-La fights to perserve resources just as it fights for the public rights to harvest this resources. A good example would be Red Snapper. CCA Lobbied for state run seasons and higher limits. As long as limits are set to sustain a healthy population, I see no issue. As long as the meat does not go to waste, its no different than any other game fish. 

I know my viewpoint is different from most, but I grew up in louisiana where I catch and eat lots of fish. it doesnt got to waste and i have yet to see a decline in fish population.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> I'm 100% not trying to be snarky here, but what does one do with tarpon meat? I've never heard of anyone eating it, but I've always heard and assumed it tasted like garbage.


Cajuns can make anything edible, I will give em that. I've even eaten that Nutria over there once and it was pretty damn good. Tarpon Boudin..? I'd try it.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> Cajuns can make anything edible, I will give em that. I've even eaten that Nutria over there once and it was pretty damn good. Tarpon Boudin..? I'd try it.


Can confirm: My old boss is from LA and was damn near a chef level cook. He could make damn near anything taste good.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Elusive Porpi said:


> CCA-La fights to perserve resources just as it fights for the public rights to harvest this resources. A good example would be Red Snapper. CCA Lobbied for state run seasons and higher limits. As long as limits are set to sustain a healthy population, I see no issue. As long as the meat does not go to waste, its no different than any other game fish.
> 
> I know my viewpoint is different from most, but I grew up in louisiana where I catch and eat lots of fish. it doesnt got to waste and i have yet to see a decline in fish population.


Louisiana has a reckoning on its hands regarding speckled trout populations and it won't be pretty.

https://www.louisianasportsman.com/...ock-report-shows-plight-of-louisianas-specks/

And I love hunting & fishing in Louisiana but a significant percentage of folks I know from there tend to look on size/bag limits as more suggestions rather than hard & fast rules.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Checked with CCA National on this and learned that CCA Louisiana sponsors the youth division of this tournament and gives rods and reels to youth participants. The chapter does have anything to do with the tarpon division or the administration of the tournament.

Apparently the tarpon division is run like a billfish tournament – not many people are targeting tarpon and participants communicate to know what is on the board. Not many are actually brought to the dock with the majority released.

Certainly not condoning any tarpon or billfish kill-only tournaments. I have publicly advocated for all-release formats for 20+ years. When fish are harvested, however, on-site biologists use the opportunity to take tissue/bone samples for research and the meat is almost always donated to charity.


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

Zika said:


> Checked with CCA National on this and learned that CCA Louisiana sponsors the youth division of this tournament and gives rods and reels to youth participants. The chapter does have anything to do with the tarpon division or the administration of the tournament.
> 
> Apparently the tarpon division is run like a billfish tournament – not many people are targeting tarpon and participants communicate to know what is on the board. Not many are actually brought to the dock with the majority released.
> 
> Certainly not condoning any tarpon or billfish kill-only tournaments. I have publicly advocated for all-release formats for 20+ years. When fish are harvested, however, on-site biologists use the opportunity to take tissue/bone samples for research and the meat is almost always donated to charity.


Thanks for your efforts.Sorta softens the angst but still have dead tarpons hanging on a hook.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Louisiana has a reckoning on its hands regarding speckled trout populations and it won't be pretty.
> 
> https://www.louisianasportsman.com/...ock-report-shows-plight-of-louisianas-specks/
> 
> And I love hunting & fishing in Louisiana but a significant percentage of folks I know from there tend to look on size/bag limits as more suggestions rather than hard & fast rules.


I did see the trout population issue and I am all for rules that keep the population thriving. I just do not want the day to come when the rules change because of someones opinion rather than data. I do get that Tarpon is not a highly sought after fish to eat though. IF the state population would be in any danger i would be against this, but the stocks are high and the habitat can sustain it. 

We do have outlaws that keep over there limit but think thats not just a state issue.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

LowHydrogen said:


> *Rat Redfish Stringer:* 1, Gary Bruce, Cut Off, 36-6. 2, Ryan Bagala, Cut Off, 36-0. 3, Barry Bourgeois, Cut Off, 35-10.
> 
> I wonder if they'll run a Tarpon stringer category next year.
> 
> Louisiana is basically what would happen if you made Dixie county into a State.


Where did that come from? Dixie County? Oh I see, we live in Florida and we're better than Alabama and Georgia. And since you live in Brevard County (or where ever because I don't give a (&*#*&) and you think that makes you better than the folks in North Florida. Its BS to start slamming other people and act like you are something special. You are not.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Well that escalated quickly.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Elusive Porpi said:


> I did see the trout population issue and I am all for rules that keep the population thriving. I just do not want the day to come when the rules change because of someones opinion rather than data. I do get that Tarpon is not a highly sought after fish to eat though. * IF the state population would be in any danger i would be against this, but the stocks are high and the habitat can sustain it. *
> 
> We do have outlaws that keep over there limit but think thats not just a state issue.


That's the thing though, it appears the stocks are not high any longer at the current size/bag limits. And there are going to be serious fireworks east of the Sabine when they do move to change them.

It's gonna make Texas going to a 5-trout limit with a 15-25" slot and one of those 5 fish over 25" and the debate surrounding that move look like a pillow fight.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Hopefully all changes are based on data and are not overdone. I honestly don’t see changing limits down to 15 would do anything. Majority of people are only catching that much per trip anyway.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> That's the thing though, it appears the stocks are not high any longer at the current size/bag limits. And there are going to be serious fireworks east of the Sabine when they do move to change them.
> 
> It's gonna make Texas going to a 5-trout limit with a 15-25" slot and one of those 5 fish over 25" and the debate surrounding that move look like a pillow fight.


I know a few guys here in Texas that drive to Lake Charles to fish Calcasieu just so they can keep more trout. I just shake my head...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I see no reason to kill any big fish for tournaments much less fish kill tournaments or even live weigh ins. They need to go the way of the bass guys! 
Look at those baby trout they weighed in...3 pounds??? You can’t find a 6 pound trout in LA if you tried. I caught a 6 1/2 pound trout today and let it go just like ALL of my big trout and didn’t cry about it.
Texas STAR tournament trout division is kill only and 8 pound minimum over a three month tournament. Over 300 trout are killed every summer just for 9 spots on the board...WEAK.
If you knew how many illiterate people kill 6-7 pound trout and try to weigh them in without even being entered or being entered and not knowing about the 8 pound minimum or not owning a weighing device...SICKENING. I’m talking 33-35 1/2” trout dead just for money. That’s not conservation. They try to cover it up with scholarships...who cares, our fishery isn’t worth raping for any form of prize. Why can’t people just go fishing for fun and kill a few now and then to eat?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I see no reason to kill any big fish for tournaments much less fish kill tournaments or even live weigh ins. They need to go the way of the bass guys!
> Look at those baby trout they weighed in...3 pounds??? You can’t find a 6 pound trout in LA if you tried. I caught a 6 1/2 pound trout today and let it go just like ALL of my big trout and didn’t cry about it.
> Texas STAR tournament trout division is kill only and 8 pound minimum over a three month tournament. Over 300 trout are killed every summer just for 9 spots on the board...WEAK.
> If you knew how many illiterate people kill 6-7 pound trout and try to weigh them in without even being entered or being entered and not knowing about the 8 pound minimum or not owning a weighing device...SICKENING. I’m talking 33-35 1/2” trout dead just for money. That’s not conservation. They try to cover it up with scholarships...who cares, our fishery isn’t worth raping for any form of prize. Why can’t people just go fishing for fun and kill a few now and then to eat?


How do I like this post twice or three times!?! In this day an age with so much pressure on our resources, why are we even still having kill tournaments? Everyone complains about the fishing not being as good as it used to be or I remember when we used to (insert whatever limitless amount of fish they killed). Well no wonder. Kill tournaments every weekend in Texas for trout and reds. Heck there is a local tournament that is anything you catch. If it is big bring it in and see if you win. I was looking at pictures of some large tiger sharks hanging up with the requisite douche bag hero shot. Ignorance and selfishness are killing the resource. Even with significant stocking of trout, redfish and flounder by Texas Parks and Wildlife, the fish stocks are barely keeping up. Keep one or two for a fresh meal if you want and release everything else.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

jay.bush1434 said:


> How do I like this post twice or three times!?! In this day an age with so much pressure on our resources, why are we even still having kill tournaments? Everyone complains about the fishing not being as good as it used to be or I remember when we used to (insert whatever limitless amount of fish they killed). Well no wonder. Kill tournaments every weekend in Texas for trout and reds. Heck there is a local tournament that is anything you catch. If it is big bring it in and see if you win. I was looking at pictures of some large tiger sharks hanging up with the requisite douche bag hero shot. Ignorance and selfishness are killing the resource. Even with significant stocking of trout, redfish and flounder by Texas Parks and Wildlife, the fish stocks are barely keeping up. Keep one or two for a fresh meal if you want and release everything else.


Just give it 5 years. It will be fine.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

As mentioned above cca has individual state chapters with chapters within them. It appears as well they sponsored the youth division.

I would be really curious how many bashing cca in this post are involved in fisheries advocacy aside from social media likes etc.

I am not saying to join cca but if you are bashing their involvement in fisheries and not doing anything but complaining then shame on you. I can personally say from my experience there has been good from cca but also there have been politics which is somewhat expected in an organization of that size.

Florida specifically has multiple groups that have gained significant support recently such as captains for clean water. I couldn’t be happier to see more advocacy groups because we surely need them in Florida and everywhere else. Go get involved in any advocacy group for fishing! It will also provide a much better understanding of the political red tape (local/state gov) and the difficulties advocacy groups face.

Now only if we could have better advocacy in the hunting community!

Back to the dead tarpon....Let’s pour one out for tarambe!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

RIP Tarambe


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Monty said:


> Where did that come from? Dixie County? Oh I see, we live in Florida and we're better than Alabama and Georgia. And since you live in Brevard County (or where ever because I don't give a (&*#*&) and you think that makes you better than the folks in North Florida. Its BS to start slamming other people and act like you are something special. You are not.


Well, you seem upset. I grew up in Levy county sport, all my family is from Lafayette, Dixie, Taylor, Alachua, Gilchrest, and Madison counties; for oh about 6 or 7 generations now. I'm betting you know as well as I do, we have some hillbillies in the area, me and my family included. If you can't laugh at yourself you are in a bind. 

Try not to be so sensitive, there's an ignore function if my sense of humor is just too extreme to take. Or maybe the internet just isn't for you...

Just for clarity, I am better than people from Homosassa @Boatbrains


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2019)

LowHydrogen said:


> Well, you seem upset. I grew up in Levy county sport, all my family is from Lafayette, Dixie, Taylor, Alachua, Gilchrest, and Madison counties; for oh about 6 or 7 generations now. I'm betting you know as well as I do, we have some hillbillies in the area, me and my family included. If you can't laugh at yourself you are in a bind.
> 
> Try not to be so sensitive, there's an ignore function if my sense of humor is just too extreme to take. Or maybe the internet just isn't for you...
> 
> Just for clarity, I am better than people from Homosassa @Boatbrains


Hell, I agree! But, I ain’t from Homosassa... just been here most of my life! My family is from Collier county, not that that’s any better!


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I’ve replied to this thread about 3 times now and then deleted. I do like to imagine what we all might have if folks only kept what they’d eat fresh and let the rest swim. Arguments against this remind me of the old time commercial guys bitching about the gill net bans when a freeze reveals a “healthy” population. Like a better-get-it-now attitude as something will come along and kill them...I’ll take mine because other folks are taking theirs...Like poaching a big ass buck because one couldn’t stand to see it just die of old age.

I don’t get that.

That said, it is a public resource in a public place and I’m a public access guy. When I hear restriction, I think education may avoid the restriction. When I look at most “public”, I think restriction is the only way. There is a balance point, but I think very tight restrictions on saltwater species that mimic “trophy” bass lakes would be a good first step. Also, the normalization of catch and release tournaments would go a LONG way in this department. Read that as education/indoctrination into C&R. Cut up two slot black bass at a ramp on Falcon and then go cut up limits of trout and reds at a ramp on the ULM. The reactions of the dudes watching will tell you that we as saltwater guys have a long way to go.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> Well, you seem upset. I grew up in Levy county sport, all my family is from Lafayette, Dixie, Taylor, Alachua, Gilchrest, and Madison counties; for oh about 6 or 7 generations now. I'm betting you know as well as I do, we have some hillbillies in the area, me and my family included. If you can't laugh at yourself you are in a bind.
> 
> Try not to be so sensitive, there's an ignore function if my sense of humor is just too extreme to take. Or maybe the internet just isn't for you...
> 
> Just for clarity, I am better than people from Homosassa @Boatbrains


If you're still mad, we can handle this Levy county style and I'll meet you at the Taco Bell parking lot in Williston to fight. (Unrelated, but the sushi place next door to it is pretty good)


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Surffshr said:


> I think very tight restrictions on saltwater species that mimic “trophy” bass lakes would be a good first step.


Well, since we are throwing out crazy ideas; I think Bob Lazar is telling the truth.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> If you're still mad, we can handle this Levy county style and I'll meet you at the Taco Bell parking lot in Williston to fight. (Unrelated, but the sushi place next door to it is pretty good)


In S. Levy Co we had to meet at the end of the road in Yankeetown. We didn't have any fancy Taco Bell to hang out at, just the Shell station @ 40 and 19 LMAO.

Also, I think you're just trying to get the upper hand after I've been weakened by the Taco Bell and Sushi.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> In S. Levy Co we had to meet at the end of the road in Yankeetown. We didn't have any fancy Taco Bell to hang out at, just the Shell station @ 40 and 19 LMAO.
> 
> Also, I think you're just trying to get the upper hand after I've been weakened by the Taco Bell and Sushi.


Fine, we can meet at the Shell. I like their boiled peanuts anyway.


----------



## Clapper Rail (Jul 2, 2019)

tx8er said:


> Proudly sponsored by your good friends at CCA.
> View attachment 81784
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RC Sanders (Dec 5, 2015)

I remember when I was a youngster in Tampa back in the sixties seeing dozens of tarpon on spikes at the marina. Never thought I’d see a tarpon like that again. Sadly I was wrong.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

First, I acknowledge that I think killing a fish you won't eat is sacrilege... ...even if you get it mounted. However, there is a local cultural component that is not being acknowledged. If the local CCA took a undiplomatic no-kill stance, they'd cut their own throat in Louisiana. CCA is a lobbying association focused on "ensuring the health and conservation of our marine resources and anglers’ access to them" and needs a large base of support to be relevant. If that base wants to fill freezers with fillets and mount a few breeders on the wall, you have to tread very carefully.

I grew up down there and will testify that catch-and-release was practiced begrudgingly. Fish were for filling coolers and we were as guilty as anyone for adopting that mindset. While the commercial fishermen were killing the breeders, the recreational fishermen (us) could keep 50 young fish (any mix of reds or specks of any size) per person in '85 when I first fished in the marsh. It was an unmanaged fishery and (then) GCCA played a huge part in turning it around and I continue to respect the organization for that. 

It wasn't until GCCA got the gillnet ban pushed through AND we had a hard freeze in the late '80's that killed so many fish that it forced the implementation of a reasonable creel limit (5 16+" reds, only one over 27"/25 12+" specks) that we even learned what a big red looked like and realized we were previously catching little bitty babies. Big trout continued to be rare on the east side of the state, but they simply made bigger fillets when we did catch them. Even now, when many folks will put a big red back, a big trout is going in to the cooler the vast majority of the time. The west side of the state now has a slot limit for specks now which is a step forward.

Nate


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Very well said.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Elusive Porpi said:


> Very well said.


Thanks, but I said something positive about CCA. I will get flamed soon.

Nate


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

Ben said:


> I’m questioning my rationale in joining CCA. I’m starting to see why they have so many haters. *They do a good job of playing the game.....*


Just like the NRA.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> GCCA played a huge part in turning it around and I continue to respect the organization for that.


It's important to note that at the time GCCA's president Jim Jenkins was made Secretary of Wildlife and Fisheries. 1996 was also an election year and without any organization from the commercial fishermen the missed their chance at compromise. There was never any scientific evidence supporting GCCA's claims. Their job at the time according to executive director Mark Hilzim was to get the legislature to recognize the economic impact of the recreational fishermen. 

It's always been a resource grab with CCA with just enough benefits that trickle down to keep a majority of the recreational fishermen on their side. If they genuinely gave a shit they would't have the land manager for the states largest land owner in the marsh sitting on their board of directors. They also wouldn't allow Louisiana to continue bow fishing redfish despite their gamefish status.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Both of these issues chaps my ass. The Private waters thing basically restricts 80% of louisiana marsh. And everyone knows the best fishing is behind one of those "private waters, no trespassing " signs.

As far as bowfishing goes, Ill admit, when it first became a thing, I had my own setup. Its amazing how many fish these guys kill. night after night. After taking up sight fishing and studying google earth, i became clear the sport destroys oyster reefs and coast line because of the mud motors and airboats constantly running over the same area night after night.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Here’s a dead 35 1/2” trout killed for the CCA STAR Tournament. Same old bullshit excuse “but these big trout are at the end of their life cycle anyway...”


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Another


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

jmrodandgun said:


> ...There was never any scientific evidence supporting GCCA's claims...
> 
> ...If they genuinely gave a shit they would't have the land manager for the states largest land owner in the marsh sitting on their board of directors...
> 
> ...They also wouldn't allow Louisiana to continue bow fishing redfish despite their gamefish status.


CCA is flawed. All human endeavors are. However, it is usually the biggest voice for recreational anglers in the room.

I haven't looked up the scientific literature from before or after the gillnet ban; all I can say is that we went from catching schoolie rat reds in Wonder Lake and started to catch 6-15# fish in the same places a couple of years after the gillnet ban. I'd love to read the literature on the matter if you know where to find it.

Access to tidal waters is a problem the Louisiana has to address. CCA hurt its credibility with recreational anglers by allowing a person with a conflict of interest on the BOD, but this is Louisiana we are talking about, so I can't say I am surprised. However, I'm not going to throw the baby out with the bathwater.

I don't like the idea of bowfishing for redfish either and I really struggle to see how anyone can ethically bowfish for anything with a minimal size limit, but that is a state enforcement issue. Remember that the states regulate fisheries, not CCA. CCA doesn't regulate a single thing; they simply lobby for policies that benefit their base. The base of CCA Louisiana also encompasses some people who want to bowfish redfish. Unless the stock demonstrably suffers as a result of bowfishing, CCA isn't going to risk its base to fight the issue much. 

Nate


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Another
> View attachment 82456
> 
> 
> View attachment 82460


dislike


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> It wasn't until GCCA got the gillnet ban pushed through AND we had a hard freeze in the late '80's that killed so many fish that it forced the implementation of a reasonable creel limit (5 16+" reds, only one over 27"/25 12+" specks) that we even learned what a big red looked like and realized we were previously catching little bitty babies.


What are you calling a big red? In Texas specifically.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

This one was killed before even making it to weigh in.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> CCA is flawed. All human endeavors are. However, it is usually the biggest voice for recreational anglers in the room


CCA is the biggest voice in the room for CCA. They are not at all interested in the average inshore angler. The proof is in the lobbyist from the Louisiana Landowners Association being hired and putting the land manger for Apache on the board. These are not conflicts of interests. It was a strategic move. 

People are still going to enter STAR just in case they catch a tagged fish off the side of the Hopedale bridge. A couple of reefs will get built and then it's off to Cabo for some marlin fishing. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> With todays high quality Fiberglass mounts it is sickening to see someone kill a fish like this!


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Lots of different voices here. 

Remember please, that each state’s CCA is a separate outfit —and the issues in each state are different. Here in Florida the CCA is the outfit that funds the lawyers when we need them as well. That sort of stuff is what all the fund raising is about...


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

Fried tarpon is a close second to manatee. Grilled turtle on the half shell has to be 3rd.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

kylet said:


> Fried tarpon is a close second to manatee. Grilled turtle on the half shell has to be 3rd.


Let me get this straight
Fla has limits on fish???
I had no idea


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

kylet said:


> Fried tarpon is a close second to manatee. Grilled turtle on the half shell has to be 3rd.


Dude, grilled porpoise puts all that stuff to shame.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Turtle is actually very good (similar to veal if prepared properly..). I've been around long enough that I actually do remember eating turtle and the old Green Turtle Inn (where Sandy Moret's fly shop is now down in Islamorada) was the last place I remember that served it.... There are actually places in the Caribbean that still raise turtles for the table, but all of the turtle imports were banned years ago since there was no way to tell a pen raised turtle from a wild one - once they'd been butchered down to portions for selling or cooking... so we've done without turtle now since the late seventies...


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Sublime said:


> What are you calling a big red? In Texas specifically.


Who is talking about Texas? My biggest inshore red in Louisiana was 12+# if I remember properly. My dad caught a 17# inshore, but that was a bit freaky because reds of that size are usually moving offshore. We didn't see that quality of fish before the ban. Obviously, the bulls in the passes are a different ballgame, but that wasn't where or how we fished. 

Nate


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> Turtle is actually very good (similar to veal if prepared properly..). I've been around long enough that I actually do remember eating turtle and the old Green Turtle Inn (where Sandy Moret's fly shop is now down in Islamorada) was the last place I remember that served it.... There are actually places in the Caribbean that still raise turtles for the table, but all of the turtle imports were banned years ago since there was no way to tell a pen raised turtle from a wild one - once they'd been butchered down to portions for selling or cooking... so we've done without turtle now since the late seventies...


Fried freshwater turtle used to be a favorite of mine, but I don't know of anybody serving it nowadays.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2019)

SomaliPirate said:


> Fried freshwater turtle used to be a favorite of mine, but I don't know of anybody serving it nowadays.


Go get ya some, clean it up, and cook it!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> Go get ya some, clean it up, and cook it!


Can't do it...they got those cute little faces...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bottom line is, this day and age kill tournaments should be done away with across the board. I don’t even fish live weigh in tournaments because the fish get dumped at the boat ramp and flipper gets a free meal. The bass guys have it figured out...time for everyone else to follow suit.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Bottom line is, this day and age kill tournaments should be done away with across the board. I don’t even fish live weigh in tournaments because the fish get dumped at the boat ramp and flipper gets a free meal. The bass guys have it figured out...time for everyone else to follow suit.


As much as I like to laugh at bass guys, they absolutely have it right when it comes to tournaments.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SomaliPirate said:


> As much as I like to laugh at bass guys, they absolutely have it right when it comes to tournaments.


You won’t see 10-12 pound bass hanging on hooks, that’s why people still catch them on the regular.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I hate seeing dead Tarpon


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

SomaliPirate said:


> As much as I like to laugh at bass guys, they absolutely have it right when it comes to tournaments.


And somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure there's no prize money whatsoever for any of the big fly fishing tournaments in the Keys like the Gold Cup, Golden Fly, Del Brown, and so on. Is that correct?

In all honesty, as much as I hate government overreach I would like to see all cash-prize fishing tournaments (and all kill tournaments) banned. And I'd like to see if the CCA-Star stuff could be strictly CPR on tagged fish with tags that can be safely removed from a fish.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> And somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure there's no prize money whatsoever for any of the big fly fishing tournaments in the Keys like the Gold Cup, Golden Fly, Del Brown, and so on. Is that correct?
> 
> In all honesty, as much as I hate government overreach I would like to see all cash-prize fishing tournaments (and all kill tournaments) banned. And I'd like to see if the CCA-Star stuff could be strictly CPR on tagged fish with tags that can be safely removed from a fish.


I competed in a kill tournament with a cash prize a few years ago. It felt dirty somehow and I vowed to never do it again.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

SomaliPirate said:


> I competed in a kill tournament with a cash prize a few years ago. It felt dirty somehow and I vowed to never do it again.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

SomaliPirate said:


> I competed in a kill tournament with a cash prize a few years ago. It felt dirty somehow and I vowed to never do it again.


You ever do another may this happen to you... daily.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

EdK13 said:


> You ever do another may this happen to you... daily.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

And y’all give me shit for busting a skate’s ass w the bow. 
Unbelievable!


----------



## Steve Jenkins (Feb 10, 2018)

SomaliPirate said:


> I'm 100% not trying to be snarky here, but what does one do with tarpon meat? I've never heard of anyone eating it, but I've always heard and assumed it tasted like garbage.


It’s similar to the Meet under Manatee fat.


----------



## Steve Jenkins (Feb 10, 2018)

jmrodandgun said:


> If you're still mad, we can handle this Levy county style and I'll meet you at the Taco Bell parking lot in Williston to fight. (Unrelated, but the sushi place next door to it is pretty good)


Is the sushi reasonably priced?


----------



## Roux (Jul 21, 2019)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Louisiana has a reckoning on its hands regarding speckled trout populations and it won't be pretty.
> 
> https://www.louisianasportsman.com/...ock-report-shows-plight-of-louisianas-specks/
> 
> And I love hunting & fishing in Louisiana but a significant percentage of folks I know from there tend to look on size/bag limits as more suggestions rather than hard & fast rules.


I live in the Fl panhandle now, but the first 44 yrs of my life were spent in SE La. The trout regs there are stupid. Its always bugged me.Why one person is allowed to take 25 12" trout or even better 25 25" trout is just retarded. Years ago a guide that operates on Lake Ponchartrain over near the Rigolets limited out on 5 Pound or more trout. he went on the local fishing forum there and bragged about it and showed the pics. I let him have it, but it was not well received and mostly fell on deaf ears. Back in the day before limits, the old timers have told me they measured their days by how many ice chests they filled up with trout. Fwiw the tarpon rodeo is the oldest fishing tournament in the country. The fishing is almost second fiddle to what goes down on GI during those days


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Roux said:


> I live in the Fl panhandle now, but the first 44 yrs of my life were spent in SE La. The trout regs there are stupid. Its always bugged me.Why one person is allowed to take 25 12" trout or even better 25 25" trout is just retarded. Years ago a guide that operates on Lake Ponchartrain over near the Rigolets limited out on 5 Pound or more trout. he went on the local fishing forum there and bragged about it and showed the pics. I let him have it, but it was not well received and mostly fell on deaf ears. Back in the day before limits, the old timers have told me they measured their days by how many ice chests they filled up with trout. Fwiw the tarpon rodeo is the oldest fishing tournament in the country. The fishing is almost second fiddle to what goes down on GI during those days


Preach brother!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm hearing no Tarpon were landed this year at the Tarpon Rodeo. Including the tag and release division.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Not really surprising unfortunately. As soon as I saw the pic I said “that has to be in Louisiana”.

The problem is they are about 15-20 years behind the curve than FL and TX are on, as they just don’t have the pressure the other gulf states do. When the time comes that it’s just about impossible to catch half a legal limit in a day, they will be bitching like the rest of us.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Steve Jenkins said:


> Is the sushi reasonably priced?


Yeah, actually. It's as good as any place in Gainesville in my opinion.


----------

